# Index Astartes: Red Wolves Pro-Log.



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto as some of you may know I am picking up on the little know Codex Astartes Chapter, the Red Wolves.

So some WIP pics.

Dread i started for The Bloodied, now for the Wolves. It and later vehicles will be this darker shade of red.


























not much progress on it tbh, hopefully with spare time approaching i can finish him up finally.

And Kane Hedström WIP pics

































need to do red highlight touch ups. for a start, the rest is WIP

enjoy

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Update!

Kane Hedstrom (Pedro Kantor counts-as) is complete.


































































Decided to varnish him for protection after he decided to throw himself off the painting bench...twice.

The light isnt the greatest, its dark and I'm trying to use the house lights and torches XD

Enjoy

Grish


----------



## LTP (Apr 15, 2009)

Looking Good Buddy. 

I like the red, its very vibrant and the highlights are great. 

It looks like some of your paint might be a little to thick in places but the varnish can sometimes make it look that way. 

Where you have done the wing parts. If you only add pure white the tips it will make it pop a little bit more.

All together a great job and His face is dynamic and awesome. Now get some pics of that dread up finished lol.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

LTP said:


> Looking Good Buddy.
> 
> I like the red, its very vibrant and the highlights are great.
> 
> ...


Cheers LTP,

If you can point out areas that look thick, I can tell you if it was paint or varnish, though on a whole it would be varnish, as if the paint is to thick I usually water it down.

The wings are a few layers; Astronomican Grey, Leviathan Purple wash, Skull White base, Leviathan purple wash again, Shull White on top.

His nose came out ok after his faceplant :wacko:

Dread is next in line as well as the Librarian.

Grish


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Nice work Grish. Red is great with the highlight. Although the paint does look a little thick or maybe it's the varnish being too shinny. The face is cool - you got the pupil good. I can tell you're a neat painter as your base is hardly touched lol. Perhaps do something for the base.
Looking forward to seeing the dread progress. Keep up the good work dude!


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice work, looks pretty cool from what I can see. Really vivid scheme, very well done.

Now for the critisism, I think the red needs a few more layers, I can see its well watered, so, there is no problems there. It's just more prominent on the Dread I guess, thats where I noticed it: 



>


----------



## ElTanko (Mar 4, 2010)

Nice work, the Kantor model looks really good and the head swap fits nicely. The red looks good, nice highlights.

ElTanko


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Update folks.

The plans of these Wolves are progressing nicely. The basic extent to which I want to take this project is, first step, paint up my 2k and 2.25k list. then from there expand out until I have the whole Company, plus transports (Drop Pods).

It would end up being a list something to this effect;
2x 10man Sternguard Squads with Pods
4x Tactical Squads with Pods
2x Devastator Squads
2x Assault Squads
1x Scout Squad (designated from the 10th Company)
and the Company's Command Council
1x Venerable Dread with Pod
1x Hedstrom (kantor)
1x Librarian
1x Terminator Chappy
1x Emperor's Champion (counts as captain)
1x Command Squad
1x Master of the Forge

A nice little list imo.

We'll see how it progresses 

Grish


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

You there! Grish!

Of all the talk regarding your red wolves, I never was actually able to get around to monitor your project log. I'm sorry it's taken me this long to reply and get involved, so here I am!

The Kantor model looks great. However, I think the gloss varnish removes from the paint job (I personally don't use Varnish as all the times i've used it, it's ruined my models, so I don't bother!)

But with that said it's still a really bright, vibrant red with a nice black contrast. Did you take the scheme from the Codex? Looks spot on regardless.

Have some rep for your work, it's definitely deserving!

Talk to you soon chief.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> You there! Grish!
> 
> Of all the talk regarding your red wolves, I never was actually able to get around to monitor your project log. I'm sorry it's taken me this long to reply and get involved, so here I am!
> 
> ...


Cheers Kob k:

The varnish, I really didnt want to do it to be honest, but after having a shit weekend with dropping bits; having to re model, strip and paint the face :headbutt:, fix the bolter, and in general, get the shits at the model hopping around, literally, i decided to gloss it to protect it...take the good with the bad i suppose.

I got the scheme off Lexicanum, who in turn got it from Insignium Astartes, then adapted by myself.

Grish


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

Pick up a can of Testers Dull Coat, it'll server you well. Protects the mini, but doesn't gloss it. Much much more effective than Ardcoat.

As to the paint job itself. It looks very good. There are a few things I'd suggest. First is the rope across his chest. The color just looks off. I'd suggest a devlin mud wash, or if you have it (not likely) chestnut ink. For your blacks, you need a slight highlight at the edges. Even a 50/50 codex gray/black mix thinly run along the edges of each piece would really make them pop out a lot more than just flat black. Your whites defiantly need thinning. Your paint should be the consistency of milk. If you have trouble with surface tension making the paint bubble on your brush, add a small amount of dish soap to your water.

Good luck, and looking forward to more!


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

Awesome tip about the soap... +Rep

@OP - great start... I agree about the other posts on the dull coat. Keep it coming!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Pherion said:


> Pick up a can of Testers Dull Coat, it'll server you well. Protects the mini, but doesn't gloss it. Much much more effective than Ardcoat.
> 
> As to the paint job itself. It looks very good. There are a few things I'd suggest. First is the rope across his chest. The color just looks off. I'd suggest a devlin mud wash, or if you have it (not likely) chestnut ink. For your blacks, you need a slight highlight at the edges. Even a 50/50 codex gray/black mix thinly run along the edges of each piece would really make them pop out a lot more than just flat black. Your whites defiantly need thinning. Your paint should be the consistency of milk. If you have trouble with surface tension making the paint bubble on your brush, add a small amount of dish soap to your water.
> 
> Good luck, and looking forward to more!


I do need to take some pics in natural light and put them on, so some colours are washed out, like the black, as it is highlighted in there somewhere.

The white confuses me, as I do have it watered down to a milk like consistency, and considering it's basecoat Astronomican Grey, Skull White, Leviathan Purple, Skull White, Leviathan Purple. The foundation was only a thing layer anyway, and the Skull White is thinned...so I'm not sure what's going on there.

The rope on his chest could be washed out, but i'll look into giving it another wash.

I will definately try the soap idea.

Thanks Pherion.

Thanks for the rep CLT40k

Grish


----------



## Pherion (Dec 18, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> The white confuses me, as I do have it watered down to a milk like consistency, and considering it's basecoat Astronomican Grey, Skull White, Leviathan Purple, Skull White, Leviathan Purple. The foundation was only a thing layer anyway, and the Skull White is thinned...so I'm not sure what's going on there.


It could be the ardcoat. If you put it on thick, it can distort how the image looks because of the gloss. Take some pics after a dull coat, and I bet it'll look a lot better.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Pherion said:


> It could be the ardcoat. If you put it on thick, it can distort how the image looks because of the gloss. Take some pics after a dull coat, and I bet it'll look a lot better.


Sure will do Pherion

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Not really a huge update but here we go anyway.

Seeing as I have exams, there is really not much time to put a huge amount of time into my work, much to my dismay. However the goal in my sites is to get my 2k Death Guard list on the road to completion in order to have a force I can actually have a game with (link to that log in my sig). Given I am using cult troops in that army it is a much smaller force than this Red Wolves one, thus it seems logical to me to complete a smaller 2k force before jumping head first into this one.

I have a 2k list written up for the Red Wolves here. Like the Death Guard I am using this 2k list as my goal, to collect and paint the whole list, then expand from there. The post-2k goal is easy enough and it would be to eventually collect the entirety of the Red Wolves 5th Company and it's associated individuals.

On a side note (for those of you that have actually looked at the Index Astartes article) Master of the Forge Eisenhower will be getting a model soon. Given this is not the Red Wolves Eisenhower that is commonly known. Seeing as I am involved in a Deathwatch RP with a few members of our wonderful community, it was suggested by Trevor Drake that we create a model of our beloved Deathwatch character in order to give some physical life. So after acquiring a Deathwatch pad (the Space Marine Command Squad one) and 100 2mmx3mm rare earth magnets I plan on making a customisable Techmarine, it will be a graded process, as I want to be able to model onto Eisenhower (with the aid of the magnets to swap in and out) the various wargear he picks up while on tour. The oppurtunity of being involved in the RP, opened up an avenue in which the already mysterious Techmarine becomes more so, and the events in the RP shift and warp the background of Eisenhower. It is something I am looking forward to delving into, as it is something different to do.

Grish


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

I actually really like the white shoulder eagle. I like the purple showing through from underneath (+rep for that). In all, a promising log.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

piemaster said:


> I actually really like the white shoulder eagle. I like the purple showing through from underneath (+rep for that). In all, a promising log.


Thank you piemaster.

The white with purple was inspired by the Blood Angels use of it but with blue, not wanting to be the same I thought doing it with purple could be interesting and I like the results.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto folks more updates :biggrin:

I finally had some spare time and a sunny day to take some photos of Hedstrom in natural light, rather than the current washed out multi bad light setup ones.

Hopefully the new photos do the paint job more justice :good:


































Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

*Outlining the Concept!*

Righto folks another update to the Red Wolves. At this point in the project's short life the main activity that will be occuring is hardlined planning. Like indepth planning for the advancements of this project. There will be quite a few example pictures (all 'borrowed' from GW and FW. Thankee kind sirs :drinks so bear with me with this.

Many Mks of Power and Artificer armour have been created during the thousands of year Space Marines have walked among the stars. Most commonly within a Chapter a Space Marine will wear a single standard uniform Mk of armour. Among other Chapters it is noted that the uniformity of wearing a single Mk of armour is cast aside for a mismatch of numerous styles of armour, this, more often then not, is due to some historical precedent or tradition. Now before the release of the very nice FW armour Mks, the only armour open to us are the (going of the model's legs) Corvus and the Aquilla armours. GW afforded us some variety (looking at the standard SM Tactical Squad, with options for torsos from the Iron, Heresy, Aquilla and Errant Mks. Various helm Mks were offered to us, though the majority of these are the iconic Aquilla helm.

Now those that have read my Index Astartes: Red Wolves article, will know that I hinted that the Red Wolves were initially a Space Wolves successor Chapter, then went on to flatly refuse it . I have been a fan of the new Space Wolves kits since their release, the Red Wolves being the eventual answer to being able to use them in a non-Space Wolves army way. Now as far as fluff goes, these guys aren't Space Wolves, and the issue with making the models straight out of the Space Wolves kits along is as soon as their on the table, it'll be 'Oh, look Red Space Wolves.' This isn't something I want. So I devised a way to use the Space Wolve kits but still maintain the Chapter is Codex Astartes. This being some major kitbashing.

The aim is to integrate Space Wolves and Space Marine kits together to develop my own style of marine. Using the mixed kits, means I am keeping with the wolf motif of the Red Wolves, but also acknowledging them as Codex Astartes.

So we get our lovely Space Wolves Pack kit:









and our standard Space Marine Tactical Squad kit:









Now using a five tier system (I called it that because I got five different armour set ups that I liked that made each model different k I worked out the mixing of these 2 kits. For example:
Marine #1: SM legs, SW torso+arms, SM head+pack
Marine #2: SW legs, SM torso+arms, SW head+pack
Marine #3: SM legs, SM torso+arms, SW head+pack
Marine #4: SW legs, SW torso+arms, SM head+pack
Marine #5: SM legs, SM torso+arms, SM head+pack
This same 5 Marine style is repeated for Marines #6-#10, except #10 will be an all SW model, as #5 is an all SM model. Obviously as the style repeats a different Mk of legs, torso or helm is used so that no one model is the same in any squad. Obviously this leaves me with extensive spare bitz as I am only using 6 standard marine legs and 2 SW legs. So the remaining bitz can be used in kitbashing the next squad. I will be endeavouring to use this system on the entire 5th Company (bar, obviously, models made of metal) so that this will be a very unique army in my eyes.

Other units that will be undergoing kitbashing are my two Devastator squads:









and my two Assault Marine squads:









Now I come to more kitbashing converting concepts. I'm including two Sternguard units into my army. At the moment I only need two squads of five for my 2k list, but will need two squads of 10 for my 2.5k list. This means getting 10 extra Sternguard. I don't really forking out lots of money on blisters in order to get more Sternguard, and end up having doubled up models. So I will purchase the usual Sternguard:









Now I like the Sternguard Sergeant, but I don't fancy having two mirror squads. So after a look I found a suitable replacement Sergeant, and after a planned Bolter to Bolt Pistol hand swap, I think this model will make a suitable Veteran Sergeant:









The Sternguard Sergeant will gain the above model's Bolt Pistol, hopefully, in the swap, and instead be a Tactical Sergeant instead.

Anywho this still leaves me with my 10 spare Sternguard I need. So my next lot of models to go into kitbashing are:

MK IV MAXIMUS ARMOUR









and MK VI CORVUS ARMOUR









Between these kits and the SW bitz, I hope to whip up 10 suitably mixed Sternguard Veterans 

As for their bolters. I was tempted by the Umbra Ferrox Bolters FW has:









But after some thought, and making a prototype bolter to mirror the GW Sternguard Bolters, I have decided to opt for the more homely (and cheaper) converted bolters.

Well I think I have bored you all to death with my ramblings. I would really love to get some feedback from all you Heretics and lurkers (I know your there :threaten on what you think of the kitbashing concept or if you have any ideas.

Grish


----------



## GrimzagGorwazza (Aug 5, 2010)

Nice, these are going to look great.

the new pictures ar e avast improvement on the first ones. Whilst you still get some reflection from the ardcoat ruining the highlight effect it's nowhere near as prominent. I had the same problem with my orks as i use the old style red wash for vehicles and armour plate. the baal wash isn't anywhere near as glossy. Consequently my first few shots in poor lighting confused the camera and made it difficult to focus. Seems like you've fixed the problem by shooting outdoors.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

GrimzagGorwazza said:


> Nice, these are going to look great.
> 
> the new pictures ar e avast improvement on the first ones. Whilst you still get some reflection from the ardcoat ruining the highlight effect it's nowhere near as prominent. I had the same problem with my orks as i use the old style red wash for vehicles and armour plate. the baal wash isn't anywhere near as glossy. Consequently my first few shots in poor lighting confused the camera and made it difficult to focus. Seems like you've fixed the problem by shooting outdoors.


Thanks for the comment and rep Grim.

When I first finished Hedstrom, it was evening, but I was so chuffed with my results I just had to take some photos of it, it's a shame that the lighting was so terrible though.

Grish


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

like the idea grish...whens the plan gonna be put in action?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Fallen said:


> like the idea grish...whens the plan gonna be put in action?


I'm aiming for hopefully early in the new year. Get a solid batch (or at least proxies ) of my Death Guard done, and jump into these guys. So save up all the birthday and Christmas money, then hopefully start.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Drawing really isn't my forte, infact my artistic talent is basically...stickmen . Now tracing is another thing altogether. So after grabbing a few blank B&C marines with various bits and pieces, I have -traced- up Sergeant Zacharov of the Red Wolves 5th Company, Tactical Squad I.


































He is drawn with a Style 2 armour (from the 5 Tier system previously stated).
(I just noticed his groin rubbers (soft armour) isnt done, but nevermind).

I'll next go for two of the Sternguard, because it would be nice to see some FW armour 

Cheerio folks.

Grish


----------



## rich11762 (Jul 18, 2010)

Lovin your work, but gloss varnish makes me feel sick to be honest ruins your model and its on real thick it can be thined down and I've seen some varnishes actually damage your paint job as it can degrade it in time, you can get a spray to take the shine of it and also you can get matt varnishes which I think are better as its not noticible in general and does not compete with any highlights or lightly colourd area


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Another update. No pictures atm, but possibly by the weekend.

Hedstrom is now based and 100% done.

Librarian Epistolary Balian is well underway, WIP pics at the same time as updated Hedstrom ones.

Techmarine came in the mail yesterday, so concepts etc being drawn up and put underway for him, for his Deathwatch incarnation.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

These are the WIP pics of Librarian Epistolary Balian.


























Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto the Heresy Online Painting Challenge has sprung up again, and last time I didnt have a model that I would have been satisfied in entering. But this year I thought you know what I'll enter, I'm not the best painter and Heresy has many more talented painters than I, but I'll chuck an entry in anyway just to see how I fare against the more talented XD.

So Hedstrom got a revamp. Repainted lanyard and a new Iron Halo. I'm quite happy with the results and will be interested to see the results in the end of March when the competition closes.










































Cheers,
Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto kiddies suprise update. Was bored so I chucked together a few spare bits I had lying around, gave em a prime and a lick of paint.

Red Wolves 5th Company, 2nd Tactical Squad, Sergeant Grönberg:









































So that's one rank and file done .

Also while away on holidays, I began to re-write the Red Wolves Index Astartes article, after a big data loss. A word from the wise...all ways have a backup copy. However due to the loss it has allowed me to add in extra details that weren't in the original. One of these being the 'Silent Brethren'. These are the mysterious masked Honour Guard of Red Wolves Chapter Master Cato Korus. So having no plans of starting the Red Wolves as a full blown project for at least 2-3 months while I get the Death Guard under wraps, I have begun planning the Red Wolves. Starting with the Chapter Champion:


























As of know he is primed and awaiting paint and will be uploaded on completion.

Thank you to those who follow this...disjointed Prolog, i know it's a long time inbetween updates, but focusing on one army to get to a playing standard and on another which has so much flavour, its hard  

Regards,
Grish


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

The paintscheme is really cool, just there is some thick paint on the red and stuff. I think get that thinned and they'll look awesome!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Marneus Calgar said:


> The paintscheme is really cool, just there is some thick paint on the red and stuff. I think get that thinned and they'll look awesome!


Cheers MC. Had a few issues while painting him. The legs and torso had been undercoated awhile ago and we hit some really humid days which really gave me issues with the paint. Like it was drying before it got to the model, then going on thick. Also my Blood Red is running a bit thick, so need to thin it down. I'm really really happy where he is at, he is only the second Red Wolves marine done in the scheme so I think it looks good, and can only get better and seeing as he was old bits as well, getting new plastics when I start should be a treat.

Considering getting a airbrush as well, will make applying the basecoat and wash faster, then pick out the details after. Food for thought.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Some WIP pics of Master of the Forge Eisenhorn

































and WIP pics of Chapter Champion Sigur

































Grish


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The red is really looking cracking on these models Grish! And the subtle highlighting works very nicely too. Great work.

The gold looks nice too, and you've done the lenses on the helmet real nice too.

Some rep is definitely deserved here!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

2nd what Kobra's said. Fantasticosis Grish! I'm loving the metal work. Colour scheme is great also. If you could turn the brightness up when processing pics, that'll make 'em really shine. Even in the dark you can see that's it's neaty painted, so don't worry about being shy lol.
Rep on da way!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto after working 5 days a week for the last 3 weeks I finally have a day off, to take some pics:

Eisenhorn, with Conversion Beamer:

























The completed Chapter Champion Sigur:









































And the latest addition, Apothecary Paian:









































This being the second time I've painted the Apothecary, after a paint strip, I'm very happy with him. Especially the white knowing how many troubles it -can- give people.


----------



## Djinn24 (Jan 12, 2008)

Good looking army, tho in some spots the red seems thick but I have noticed some places where th black seems really layered on there. 

The white on the apocs should guard seems to be kinda haphazardly tossed on there compared to the helmet.

The Black on the champions mohawk could use some highlights, it seems monochrome.

Very nice army, will be watching this!


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm liking the new additions Grish my good sir.

The pose on the apothecary is good, very dynamic. As long as the rest of the command squad look similar they will be a dynamic looking squad. 

If I can give you some rep expect some now.

Good work mate


----------



## sphere830 (Aug 4, 2009)

Great work so far. In terms of your earlier comment about converting your Sternguard guns, I did so (which you can see in my Crimson Fists log) by taking regular bolters and kit-bashing them with melta barrels (which I got seperate) and using the ammo boxes off of tank sprues. They turned out looking pretty good. If I don't have a good picture I'll take one for you and upload it. I look forward to your sternguard, I have always wanted to get a hold of those Forge World minis to do just that! Keep up the PLOG.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Just ran through your plog here Grish and I really like the new additions to the army. You can tell that your skills are improving! I will echo djinn's comments, about paint thickness, and the highlighting on the mohawk. Did you use a different method on the white for the helmet as compared to the white on teh narthecium and the shoulder pad? as the helmet looks a lot cleaner as djinn already pointed out. 

I want to say that I love the conversion beamer conversion.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

djinn24 said:


> Good looking army, tho in some spots the red seems thick but I have noticed some places where th black seems really layered on there.
> 
> The white on the apocs should guard seems to be kinda haphazardly tossed on there compared to the helmet.
> 
> ...


Thank you Djinn. The shoulder did come out differently to the helmet yes, not sure why as I did use the same method.

The black on the mohawk is highlighted, by due to lighting looks washed out. I have opted for a highlight in Charadon Granite, which gives it a subtle highlight, as i find the lighter greys highlighted on black can make it feel...cartoony?



Kobrakai said:


> I'm liking the new additions Grish my good sir.
> 
> The pose on the apothecary is good, very dynamic. As long as the rest of the command squad look similar they will be a dynamic looking squad.
> 
> ...


Cheers Kobra. The rest of the command squad may be some time away, the Apothecary was a salvage from an old Command Squad I had, the other models are a bit worse for wear, so they'll have to be stripped, filed and renewed at some point.



sphere830 said:


> Great work so far. In terms of your earlier comment about converting your Sternguard guns, I did so (which you can see in my Crimson Fists log) by taking regular bolters and kit-bashing them with melta barrels (which I got seperate) and using the ammo boxes off of tank sprues. They turned out looking pretty good. If I don't have a good picture I'll take one for you and upload it. I look forward to your sternguard, I have always wanted to get a hold of those Forge World minis to do just that! Keep up the PLOG.


I have made some Sternguard bolters yes, mainly its focusing on the extra combi-meltas, of which I needed two, and now have those. I am however going to be needing to make another 7, for the ordinary Sternguard Bolters, as the extended ammunition clip looks awesome.



Midge913 said:


> Just ran through your plog here Grish and I really like the new additions to the army. You can tell that your skills are improving! I will echo djinn's comments, about paint thickness, and the highlighting on the mohawk. Did you use a different method on the white for the helmet as compared to the white on teh narthecium and the shoulder pad? as the helmet looks a lot cleaner as djinn already pointed out.
> 
> I want to say that I love the conversion beamer conversion.


The paint thickness can be a bugger. Living in Australia, we get some hot days and some humid days. I've found, that like when spraying primer, if the weather is a bit funky it affects the way the paint flows. So on some of the warmer days my paints have been going on thicker. While I have been trying to combat this with watering down the paints, every know and then, it gets a bit thick. It's only really noticeable in a closeup, and invisible when on the tabletop.

Like I said earlier, the method for the white is the same for the helmet, shoulder pad and narthecium. However the pad and narth. were painted on different days...possibly the weather. not sure. same method different result, it happens. plan on going back and touching it up a bit though.

And yes, I'm also pleased with the Conversion Beamer. It's made of a Chaos Terminator Reaper Autocannon, an Imperial Guard Sentinal Plasma Cannon and Multilaser, and the big arse scope from the Ork Boyz kit.

---
And that has being another exciting episode of Q & A, and we hope to see you next time. Goodbye.

...

Are they gone. Good. So next cow to the slaughter. Another Sergeant.


















Another mash up of spare parts lying around. A few parts need cleaning up then, he'll get his colours.

Grish​


----------



## Siskin (Mar 23, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> The paint thickness can be a bugger. Living in Australia, we get some hot days and some humid days. I've found, that like when spraying primer, if the weather is a bit funky it affects the way the paint flows. So on some of the warmer days my paints have been going on thicker. While I have been trying to combat this with watering down the paints, every know and then, it gets a bit thick. It's only really noticeable in a closeup, and invisible when on the tabletop.
> 
> Like I said earlier, the method for the white is the same for the helmet, shoulder pad and narthecium. However the pad and narth. were painted on different days...possibly the weather. not sure. same method different result, it happens. plan on going back and touching it up a bit though.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the paint thickness I have stumbled across the same problem during our summer. Aroun 40 Celcius it was almost impossible to paint.
Nice work here, I really like the conversion beamer, I alway liked techmarine model.

I certainly will be following this plog

Siskin


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Good pose on the new Sgt.! Chalk full of character.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

No this log isnt dead, a hiatus perhaps but not forgotten. So, today I bought the Space Wolves Battleforce, Tactical Marines and Devastators to get some of my Red Wolves going. Need a break from the greens of the Death Guard for awhile, and do some converting and such.

WIP pics may come sooner or later

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Another day.

WIP shots of the stuff on the table:

Scout Sgt.









Tactical Squad 1:
Sgt.









Heavy Bolter.









Plasma Gun.









Various Marines.

























































While I get to painting these guys I'll be doing the afore-posted Sgt. as a tutorial...

Anywho... till next time.

Grish


----------



## Medic Marine (Jun 28, 2009)

Yay not dead! Very glad your still plugging along! Lovethe buils look dynamic and the sergant is ace! Look forward to the painted goodness. 
P.S. Might steal the zombie kitten....


----------



## greenee22 (May 12, 2011)

all that looks pretty good man! (love the hooded marine...)


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Just a bit of an update type thing.

Been plugging away at the Sergeant from the top of the page. His legs, torso and head are about done, then his arms and pack will finish him off.

At the same time I'm painting the new Sergeant and a standard Bolter marine.

Pics will come once finished...unless you want a WIP shot....


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

I am very happy to see this log back up and running. The WIP models of the new Tact squad look to be very promising with great use of alternate marine parts from chaos / space wolves etc.

Hope to see some painted bits soon! All the best mate!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

So real life is a bitch. Between work, a shiny new PC that actually runs games, and drinking, I've had little time to paint. This has bothered me. So i hit the nail on the head and made a self imposed ban of no PC games for a week. Then i had to work myself back into a groove. Then this happened:


















































I'm quite happy with him, his face came up a bit thicker in the pics, than he is in RL, but that happens. Overall though I'm happy as he's the first model I've progressed my highlighting on with a second colour to make it pop a bit more. (EDIT): After another look at the pics, a few spots do look thick, after comparing it to the model, its the angle and intensity of the light i took the pics in (damn you Sun) and it doesnt transfer into the model IRL...so just a heads up 

I also have a few other things in the works. I am reworking a new Hedstrom (counts as Kantor) because I became unhappy with my current model for him, because i know he could be better. So i purchased a Kantor model (i need things that he has ) off ebay and the bloke sent me a Vindicator....so i negotiated with him and got the Vindi for $a6 AUD, when the retail atm is $83 AUD that's a steal, and he's sending the Kantor anyway.

I have a Chronus model to stick in the Vindi, though his final resting place will be a Land Raider Redeemer in the future. I do like the model for him, though I have to file off the Ultramainres icons, which, after some hard work will be well deserved.

I also want to get more of the dread done, though about 6 months i ran into some -painting without the right lighting- issues and it buggered up a bit, which turned me off him for ages. I want to complete him asap.

I also have a secret model being painted...it is secret 

Other than that, hopefully in less that a month this time, I want to get this current Tactical squad complete, then also it's Drop Pod.

So alot on the board at the moment, now it's simply designating timeslots to it all and getting it done.

Til next time ciao.

Grish

{Plinth by Dusty's Corner}


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good mate! I look forward to seeing the secret project.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Thats looking really nice mate. Great to have you back painting again, it's been way too long!!

Looking forward to the secret project too! I will be keeping a keen eye! ^_^


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> Looking good mate! I look forward to seeing the secret project.


Thanks Midge, working on my SP now, waiting on a few bitz to come in.



Kobrakai said:


> Thats looking really nice mate. Great to have you back painting again, it's been way too long!!
> 
> Looking forward to the secret project too! I will be keeping a keen eye! ^_^


Cheers Kob, yeah RL has been mucking with my spare time, been keen to get painting again for ages.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto, been awhile between posts, but that is life. First bolter marine is complete for this squad, really enjoyed painting him, was good to get a nice helmet done, as strange as that sounds haha.










































Also my Hedstrom Mk II is at this point, after having done the arm swap. The bolter arm is pinned in place. A bit of filing needs to be done to the fist iconography, as well as some GS work in the gaps. Apart from that I'm happy with him. The pink thing on his base is a base topper by Dusty's Corner.









And a spoiler/hint/clue of the secret project.









More as it comes.

{Plinth by Dusty's Corner}


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

My guess is a Jump Pack Chaplain. You've done a very good job with your army. I like how much character you've given each and every one of them. +rep, if you promise to get more up.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> My guess is a Jump Pack Chaplain. You've done a very good job with your army. I like how much character you've given each and every one of them. +rep, if you promise to get more up.


Nice guess! I currently have the heavy bolter and plasma gun marines in front of me, their progress after a week is the same point the last two models were at after a month and a bit (having to juggle work and socialising), so on the painting side, things are starting to speed up.

But no it's not a Chaplain


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Righto since my last update I have completed the Heavy Bolter marine and about about 60% done on the Plasma Gun marine. Pics will come witht the PG marine as my camera is currently defunct.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

After a few technological issue with a camera and Photobucket (it would upload the pics and say it failed, but it hadnt but it said it did so I'd end up with 3 copies of a pic -_-), I have finally got some pics.

Heavy Bolter









Plasma Gun









Part II Sneak Peek









I, like many others, found a new found respect for the Orks after playing Space Marine. So while waiting for a few washes to dry i mocked up a Pale Ork.

















I also found a sample of my first Space Marine.









And a sample of my first Chaos Space Marine.









Currently on the table are two more bolter marines for this squad, as that is what I'm left with. So some fun bolter painting to come, then...DROP POD!

Grish


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

I guess I'm the only one watching this thread now. I love the bolter, and the mk6 helmet on the plasma gunner looks great. I think your army could benefit greatly by way of investing in one of these; http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/87080weathering/
I use the sand/light sand/mud kit, and it brings out the edges of your models SO well, especially with the red colour that you're using. but, like I said, looking great.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> I guess I'm the only one watching this thread now. I love the bolter, and the mk6 helmet on the plasma gunner looks great. I think your army could benefit greatly by way of investing in one of these; http://www.tamiya.com/english/products/87080weathering/
> I use the sand/light sand/mud kit, and it brings out the edges of your models SO well, especially with the red colour that you're using. but, like I said, looking great.


Cheers Mini. Weathering is something I'm interesting in trying down the line. It's something I'm both curious and wary about. I'd love to see what it looks like on the minis, but as well I've seen enough examples of where doing it wrong can ruin the model completely. It's definately something I'll be taking aboard, and hoping to act on in the future.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Cheers Mini. Weathering is something I'm interesting in trying down the line. It's something I'm both curious and wary about. I'd love to see what it looks like on the minis, but as well I've seen enough examples of where doing it wrong can ruin the model completely. It's definately something I'll be taking aboard, and hoping to act on in the future.


I have a space marines army that is primarily Chaos Black/Mechrite Red, and the weathering kit that I linked you to works wonders. Regardless, your army is looking great, and I look forward to more!


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

Looking good man! I am with Miniske about the Corvus helm. You can tell looking at the pics of your first minis that you have improved quite a bit, especially when it comes to the smoothness of your paint. Good work man!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> I have a space marines army that is primarily Chaos Black/Mechrite Red, and the weathering kit that I linked you to works wonders. Regardless, your army is looking great, and I look forward to more!


Yeah I definately will be looking into it when I get the chance. Cheers for the advice.



Midge913 said:


> Looking good man! I am with Miniske about the Corvus helm. You can tell looking at the pics of your first minis that you have improved quite a bit, especially when it comes to the smoothness of your paint. Good work man!


Thanks Midge. Finding the old minis was a huge wake up call about just how far I have come. Even finding models (my Orks) that I painted as recently as mid last year, really shows things that I have improved on like actually highlighting, and the method I use for my reds and golds, which is very motivating more myself.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Cheers for the advice.


My pleasure. Looking forward to more wolf-themed goodness. Oh, and I'm guessing a Skyclaw squad since I was wrong the first time.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Well I went to the AUS Games Day today. And I have to say, it was pretty awesome. There was some awesome Golden Daemon entries and Armies on Parade was also very top notch. The queues weren't to horrible, and seemed to move quite quickly. And all the staff were friendly, approachable and up for a chat about just about anything.

I was fortunate to be at the forward end of the FW queue and purchased a few...things. There will be pics of the items when I do my next update


----------



## jaysen (Jul 7, 2011)

Oh, I'm jealous. I bought a ticket, airline ticket, and even had reservations at a hotel for the US Games Day. But, I got unexpected orders to Afghanistan and had to cancel everything. What's Games Day like without the Grand Tournament? Did you play in any of the events?


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

jaysen said:


> Oh, I'm jealous. I bought a ticket, airline ticket, and even had reservations at a hotel for the US Games Day. But, I got unexpected orders to Afghanistan and had to cancel everything. What's Games Day like without the Grand Tournament? Did you play in any of the events?


They didn't really have any events. They had 50 tables split between Fantasy, 40k and 40k Apocalypse, a staff member or two at each table and people just had games. Was pretty cool because you could just walk around and pick up a game if there was a table available.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

You bastard. I got excited, but nope, no update. -____-


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

As a heads up, I am entirely unhappy with theses pictures. They make alot of areas on the model look thick which you can't see when holding the mini in hand. Areas on the model where this has happened are the face, shoulder pads, torso and lightning claws. And yes I do water down my paints.










































I had ideas for this model, he is basically 'a counts as' Shrike. I have been wanting to do this for awhile now. It has distracted me from the wip tactical squad, which I need to seriously finish. Between real life keeping my waking hours relatively short, I need to knuckle down and get them done so I can move on to other things. Like sexy FW.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

LOVE IT! I just put together a counts-as shrike out of an Emperor's Champion and I love it. My only advice is a highlight on the claws, for consistency. Maybe fortress grey? I don't really think I'm qualified to give advice, ahaha.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

That verrion of scicarius is one of my favourite all time minis, and that's a great conversion there mate!! 

Rev


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> LOVE IT! I just put together a counts-as shrike out of an Emperor's Champion and I love it. My only advice is a highlight on the claws, for consistency. Maybe fortress grey? I don't really think I'm qualified to give advice, ahaha.


It is highlighted Mini, you just can't see it. Washed out and the like. With the grey on gauntlets, they're all done with Charadon Granite, highlighted in Adeptus Battlegrey, then washed with Badad Black. It gives it a subtle highlight, rather than a glaring one, if I used the Fortress Grey.



TheReverend said:


> That version of sicarius is one of my favourite all time minis, and that's a great conversion there mate!!
> 
> Rev


Cheers Rev glad you like it. It's almost a shame the model was limited time release. It would be smashing in finecast. And its one of the few dual lightning claws model GW have released.

At the moment I have 4 more bolter marines primed and another 2 Wip (the same as the last month), I'm trying to grab more painting time now by trying to get back into my 6am start time I had pre-daylight savings (that shit puts you in bed longer i swear), and then focus on it in the evenings as well.


----------



## Midge913 (Oct 21, 2010)

I am with Rev mate, very cool looking piece! I too wish that I had been able to get ahold of one of those models. Look forward to seeing the bolter marines.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> It is highlighted Mini, you just can't see it. Washed out and the like. With the grey on gauntlets, they're all done with Charadon Granite, highlighted in Adeptus Battlegrey, then washed with Badad Black. It gives it a subtle highlight, rather than a glaring one, if I used the Fortress Grey


I retract my previous statement, but it's great to see your log up and running again!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Midge913 said:


> I am with Rev mate, very cool looking piece! I too wish that I had been able to get ahold of one of those models. Look forward to seeing the bolter marines.


Cheers Midge. Bolter marines can get a bit repetitious, which is an upside to mixing kits, because you get individual characterful bolter marines each time.



Minizke1 said:


> I retract my previous statement, but it's great to see your log up and running again!


Hahaha no worries mate. Any feedback is good, keeps me motivated.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Sup. Bit of a wake up poke leading into the end of the beginning of 2012. I have being having some real camera issues, with pics coming out to dark or details wonky/out of focus/darker than the rest of the pic. So if I can get past that soon. Also, having worked over the Christmas and New Year periods, I haven't had as much free painting time as previously. 

However I have a bunch of stuff lined up. The current Tactical squad is nearly done, with about 2-3 models left. I have my Contemptor dread nearly all cleaned up, so after a scrub up and prime, he'll be started soon. I also received a second box of Devastators, so now alongside my first box of them, have the pieces I need to start my 2 Dev units. The Devs also came with my 2 boxes of Sternguard. The Sternguard are my first Finecast, and after a quick look, seem to be in good nick. I'll be giving them a more careful look over when I start them, for miscasts and bubbles.

Lots to do, and seemingly never enough time.

More than that to do, but it's good to have the start of a plan of attack at all those boxes.

Hopefully an update soon.

Grish.


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Sup. Bit of a wake up poke leading into the end of the beginning of 2012. I have being having some real camera issues, with pics coming out to dark or details wonky/out of focus/darker than the rest of the pic. So if I can get past that soon. Also, having worked over the Christmas and New Year periods, I haven't had as much free painting time as previously.
> 
> However I have a bunch of stuff lined up. The current Tactical squad is nearly done, with about 2-3 models left. I have my Contemptor dread nearly all cleaned up, so after a scrub up and prime, he'll be started soon. I also received a second box of Devastators, so now alongside my first box of them, have the pieces I need to start my 2 Dev units. The Devs also came with my 2 boxes of Sternguard. The Sternguard are my first Finecast, and after a quick look, seem to be in good nick. I'll be giving them a more careful look over when I start them, for miscasts and bubbles.
> 
> ...


AAAH. I was sad, thought you dumped the thread. Good to see you back..DID YOU SAY CONTEMPTOR?!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Minizke1 said:


> AAAH. I was sad, thought you dumped the thread. Good to see you back..DID YOU SAY CONTEMPTOR?!


Indeed I did...


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Indeed I did...


*demands Pictures ASAP* :threaten::threaten:

k:


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

:shok:
....

An update!

I've been really really busy with work the last few months and a side effect of that has been a demotivation to do anything hobby. Well I put my foot down and decided I have to finish this darn Tactical squad and smashed out a few more models for it.

Asides from demotivation I've had terrible camera problems. These pics are not a reflection of how the model looks irl, most of these are taken in full sun and should be brighter....the camera disagrees. It also focuses weird, so sections can look flat, dulled or thick, and isnt as noticeable irl. But a proof of life pic is still a pic 

Onwards...

The next few bolter marines (huzzah 2 to go )

































I also made one of my Sternguard sergeants, and have the first bolter sternguard ready for priming.

















also the Con-'TEMPT'-or is bagged awaiting priming at such a time i find suitable.









The plan is to finish this tact squad, then do their drop pod, followed by a Sternguard squad. Depending on priorites after that the Contemptor may get a look at.

Sorry for the long time between updates. real life tis cruel.

Grish


----------



## Chris Guard of Mardat (Mar 6, 2011)

I really like your Red Wolves - glad to see this plog again

+rep


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey mate, sorry i didn't see this work last night, all got a bit too late for me when you were having upload issues.

I'm really liking the look of the marines, mate. The red looks good, consistent coverage, and makes for a good scheme. It's a shame the camera was still giving you grief, hopefully you can get the camera more stable. 

I await the last members of the squad! Great stuff mate, glad you were able to work on them more this weekend! :grin:


----------



## apidude (Nov 10, 2010)

Great models. Rep inbound. Keep up the great work. I'm subscribing to your thread. I want to see more.


----------



## TheReverend (Dec 2, 2007)

man, looking forward to seeing your contemptor!! What weapons load out have you gone for? 

As a small comment, have you tried adding a small dot of white with a fine detail brush to the helmet lenses for the reflection? it'll add a little bit more to the minis  

anyway, looking good

Rev


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Chris Guard of Mardat said:


> I really like your Red Wolves - glad to see this plog again
> 
> +rep


Cheers Chris. I'm glad to be able to add stuff to this plog again 



Kobrakai said:


> Hey mate, sorry i didn't see this work last night, all got a bit too late for me when you were having upload issues.
> 
> I'm really liking the look of the marines, mate. The red looks good, consistent coverage, and makes for a good scheme. It's a shame the camera was still giving you grief, hopefully you can get the camera more stable.
> 
> I await the last members of the squad! Great stuff mate, glad you were able to work on them more this weekend! :grin:


Cheers Kob man. Worked out it was Photobucket's bulk uploader on the fritz, uploaded them one by one in like 3 mins XD



apidude said:


> Great models. Rep inbound. Keep up the great work. I'm subscribing to your thread. I want to see more.


Oh thankee apidude. More is on it's way.



TheReverend said:


> man, looking forward to seeing your contemptor!! What weapons load out have you gone for?
> 
> As a small comment, have you tried adding a small dot of white with a fine detail brush to the helmet lenses for the reflection? it'll add a little bit more to the minis
> 
> ...



At the moment the Contemptor is my counts-as Venerable Dread, with a Heavy Flamer and Plasma Cannon. I do also put the white dots on the lenses. It's one of the downfall's of the camera I'm stuck with, it kinda washes out the dot.

Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Quick update!

(Cue shitty camera pics)


















The first Tactical squad is complete! Finally! It's taken me a good while to get this one unit done, but by the end of it, it has restored my motivation to keep going with this 

Couple of squad pics.

















(I will get around to basing them, but probably a few squads at once once they're done)

And while assembly continues on a unit of Assault Marines and some Sternguard, a counts-as Sicarius is on the painting pedestal.










More to come when it comes, amigos


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Man! That squad looks freaking amazing. I like the perspective the line highlighting gives. And you can tell the amount of highlighting you've done on them too, and that each bit is done seperately and then assembled post painting! 

I'm very impressed mate, they were worth the wait. Sicarius is looking superb too. Can't wait to see him either!

Great stuff dude!


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

I love the expression on the face of the single bolter Marine in the last update... It's the eyes. It's like one of those, "Oh God, I see Al Roker, and he's naked. Sweet Emperor, I can't unsee this..." kind of expressions.


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

The Son of Horus said:


> I love the expression on the face of the single bolter Marine in the last update... It's the eyes. It's like one of those, "Oh God, I see Al Roker, and he's naked. Sweet Emperor, I can't unsee this..." kind of expressions.


LMAO...Nice! These Red Wolves are def different but they have a nice striking appearance about them. I like the fact that you have paid attention to all the little details such as gems, armor accessories, and especially the facial details.

Well done, + Rep

Regards,
DoE


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> Man! That squad looks freaking amazing. I like the perspective the line highlighting gives. And you can tell the amount of highlighting you've done on them too, and that each bit is done seperately and then assembled post painting!
> 
> I'm very impressed mate, they were worth the wait. Sicarius is looking superb too. Can't wait to see him either!
> 
> Great stuff dude!


Cheers Kob, appreciate the sentiments! Yeah the highlighting takes a while, but it really pays off in the long run.



The Son of Horus said:


> I love the expression on the face of the single bolter Marine in the last update... It's the eyes. It's like one of those, "Oh God, I see Al Roker, and he's naked. Sweet Emperor, I can't unsee this..." kind of expressions.


...Thank...you?



Disciple_of_Ezekiel said:


> LMAO...Nice! These Red Wolves are def different but they have a nice striking appearance about them. I like the fact that you have paid attention to all the little details such as gems, armor accessories, and especially the facial details.
> 
> Well done, + Rep
> 
> ...


Thanks DoE. I like doing all the little details as well, it adds some extra colour in there and breaks up the solid red.

Righto I've been pretty busy during the last week or so with work (standard end of month rush, damn customer service :threaten: ) but I've tried to get a bunch of stuff ready to paint.


























































































and


















































































Just some Assault Marines and Sternguard. I'm going to be alternating with these guys, so one assault marine then a sternguard etc, just to keep it interesting. The gun barrels have been done after these photos and and mould lines are getting a work over pre primer.

Some of you may be wondering when I'm doing the Contemptor. He's coming, but I've forced myself to wait until I've painted at least my 1 HQ, 2 Troop quota first (believe me having him sitting on the desk already primed is a VERY hard thing to resist)

Cheers,
G


----------



## scscofield (May 23, 2011)

They look cool dude, I'm curious where did the combi meltas come from?


----------



## The Son of Horus (Dec 30, 2006)

scscofield said:


> They look cool dude, I'm curious where did the combi meltas come from?


Looks like one's a conversion, and the other comes in the Sternguard Veterans box.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> believe me having him sitting on the desk already primed is a VERY hard thing to resist)


*looks @ 99% of his semi complete projects:shok::nono::cray:*

damn 40k ADHD:biggrin:

i need to update my plog...or prolly start a new one since its been forever since ive updated mine...and a camera...and a painting wench...and free time...and...

----

seriously Grish, i have a fever and the only cure is for more Red Wolves getting painted.:good:

...the +rep is waiting for a certain dreadnought to get done, ok?k:


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Apart from the guns drilled, but you have already dealt with that. Some seriously wicked poses, and also the sternguard are looking superb too.

Get it going on dude, look forward to finished photos 

If i can give rep i will


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

scscofield said:


> They look cool dude, I'm curious where did the combi meltas come from?





The Son of Horus said:


> Looks like one's a conversion, and the other comes in the Sternguard Veterans box.


scscofield: Horus is correct. One is the standard combi-melta that comes with the Sternguard box. The other is converted from a normal bolter, a meltagun and the feeder box off a Chaos Terminator combi-bolter (also using the ammo boxes off a Rhino's Storm Bolter can get the same kind of piece)



Fallen said:


> *looks @ 99% of his semi complete projects:shok::nono::cray:*
> 
> damn 40k ADHD:biggrin:
> 
> ...


Fallen: GET ON IT!!! The Dread is coming mate. Just trying to get a playable list up at the moment  



Kobrakai said:


> Apart from the guns drilled, but you have already dealt with that. Some seriously wicked poses, and also the sternguard are looking superb too.
> 
> Get it going on dude, look forward to finished photos
> 
> If i can give rep i will


Kobrakai: Yes it's usually one of the first things I do  Cheers for the feedback mate!

Righto! I have some pics to share.

**PHOTOS TAKEN ON MY PHONE, AS MY CAMERA IS ON HOLIDAYS IN CAMBODIA**


















The start of some Assault Marines. Their packs will get painted up after this is a 5 man squad.


















The first two additions to my Sniper Scouts. Liked painting these guys, bit of a break from power armour, and was nice to find a different contrast colour for their fatigues.










Sicarius counts-as in all his glory!

These guys have hit the table to start going towards a small 750 point list. After a...5 year hiatus from playing the game (due to a problem [cheating] gamer in our group) my mate (getting Nids) and I have decided to start playing again. So on the painting table at the moment is;

- 5 assault marines (incl. 2 above needing packs)
- 3 sniper scouts
- 4 Sternguard (incl. a previously completed Sergeant)

Painting towards a list is helping prioritise all these sprues :biggrin:

G


----------



## Minizke1 (Feb 7, 2010)

Haven't seen this log in forever! Everything's looking absolutely fantastic! Keep it up.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

WarlordKaptainGrishnak said:


> Fallen: GET ON IT!!! The Dread is coming mate. Just trying to get a playable list up at the moment
> 
> Ya, ya...i just need to "borrow" a camera from someone...:lazy2::lazy2::lazy2::lazy2::lazy2::lazy2::lazy2:
> 
> ...


loving the work...ill start posting some of my pics soonish.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey dude,

Great to see some more Red Wolves, always a pleasure, never a chore! 

I really can't say too much about them with critiques, because I know that when photos blown up in bigger photos that all small bits that are barely concievable to the naked eye. I would be mostly interested in seeing them in the flesh, so make sure if you do make the voyage to the UK to bring them so I can see them!!

I totally agree with you, painting scouts after painting power armour is a lovely change of pace. And I like the way you've used the grey / cream colours to good effect with the red. 

The only thing I will say is give the black pads another very thin coat of black to dull it, and give it a more consistent base. Have you considered looking at any transfer sheets for their emblems? Would be interesting to see if you can get some made.

Great work dude, always a pleasure to hear you on messenger saying your progress. It should really help me get these Crusaders back up and running. Oh well, in good time!

Thanks for sharing dude!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Down but certainly not out.

Shit I didn't realise it'd been nearly 2 months since I'd posted here.

Work is a right dick of a thing isn't it. Been slogging away the last few months and had very little time or energy to pick up a brush. The same Sternguard marine has been glaring at me to finish his arms so he can shoot stuff. The proposed 750pt game that I got all excited about never came about, so motivation kinda dropped off.

But now we have 6th, so it seems like the perfect time to start up again. I have my rule book, I've got my SM FAQ for 6th, and now the paintbrush is in hand to (finally) kick this 750pt list out.

**Pics taken from mobile**
Combi-melta Sternguard:









and 

WIP armless Bolter Sternguard:









Hopefully I can keep the motivation flowing enough to finish and few more guys before a game (I said hope...)


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

Hey mate,

Told you i'd log on and check the log out! :laugh:

The veterans are beginning to look great. I'm not sure if it's the flash that's making the white look a little thick here and there. It's so difficult to try and interpret how peoples eyes see models in a camera, as cameras tend to show so much more and go into so much more detail. 

Anyway, it's great to see you posting back. Keep us posted!!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> Hey mate,
> 
> Told you i'd log on and check the log out! :laugh:
> 
> ...


Cheers Kob!

The white is a pain in the arse, still using the old Skull White, which is watered way way down, but still manages to thicken on the model :angry:

Thinking of picking up some Ceramite white at some point to see if there is a noticeable difference.

I'm still trying to smack out these last models for this damned 750point list, with the last 2 ASM 90% basecoated and going through the highlighting and details stage. The point of painting up the 5 jump packs is looming...

The new Allies rules in 6th may prompt me to pick up the and put some paint on my old IG models again, as they'd provide a nice Overwatch road hump against my Tyranid enemy.

Thoughts?

Last Wednesday I returned home from a 10 hour slog at the warehouse, looking forward to getting home and cracking open a few beers and watching the NSW Blues go toe to toe against the QLD Maroons in the NRL State of Origin. Instead, as I turned on my PC and turned on the usual Hotmail, Heresy and Facebook, was greeted with the news that a guy I had been mates with through primary school and the best part of 4 of 6 years of high school, had passed away that morning in a motorbike accident. Though I hadn't spoken to him properly in 3 years I had seen him about, and the good lad he was, was always happy to stop and greet you. Suffice to say I was shocked. You really don't expect to come home and find out that a 19 year old bloke you know is dead.

So things have been down around the place the last week and a bit. With the funeral tomorrow I think that painting may be out for the next few days, which is a shame, as I was really hoping to get a couple of games in this weekend. The best made plans...


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

G'day Heresy, I know it's being awhile since I've updated this, lest with any pictures. I regret to inform you I'll be having a painting hiatus for the next 6 months...

TO GO TRAVEL EUROPE MWHAHAHAHAHAHA!!! :good:

Despite this I've got about 5 models left of the 750 point left, which had to go without love that last week or so as I've been pretty busy with making preparations for my trip.

If you haven't seen it: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=113562

Feel free to contact me if you'd like to catch up!

Regards for now but not forever,
Grish


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Been super busy but the Red Wolves are not dead. New Codex means a lot of changes to lists. So as of now the Red Wolves have all their models built for a 750 point list awaiting primer. 

Contemptor is on the list for painting now, while I try to work out what to do with the rest of the Wolves, as I don't think I can get the same finish on them that I could get from the old paints, with the new ones.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

I got a new job a few weeks ago that has vetted me more time off so I have finally been able to begin painting again since getting back to Australia in early March. As such I was able to start painting up the Contemptor early this week.

This is a bit of a WIP on it.










I'm having a lot of fun painting this dread.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Index Astartes: Red Wolves - Notable Personal: Venerable Dreadnought Alwin Thanatos said:


> In a former life, Venerable Brother Alwin Thanatos was a proud and long serving member of the Red Wolves 5th Company, under the leadership of Sternguard Veteran Sergeant von Ritter. The Sternguard of this unit where tasked with the assistance and protection of the newly assigned Captain of the 5th, Kane Hedström, after the death of his predecessor during the campaign of the _'Defence of Somonor'_. Brother Thanatos was the assigned Heavy Weapon Specialist of the unit, often taking a Plasma Cannon into battle, and using it with deadly efficiency. In 450.M41 it is known that the Red Wolves Chapter took part in the _'Loriar Cleansing'_, the first major campaign for the Chapter since their fateful experience on Somonor. Though reports are hazy at best, it seems a Space Hulk exited the Warp and crashed in an area on Loriar known as the Desolate Waste. It was here that it was revealed that a large mass of Orks had been contained in the hulk. Rumours say that these were Orks touched by some foul evil, turning their skin to the colour of a corpse. At sometime during the Cleansing von Ritter, alongside their Captain, came into contact with the Orks' leader, one that went by the name of 'Warlord-Kaptain Grishnakh'. Combat ensued with the Warlord and his retinue of Nobz, with Hedström and his unit, and during this fight Thanatos sacrificed himself, to protect the Captain. Cleaved almost entirely through from his left shoulder to his hip, Thanatos was just able to fire a shot from his cannon, taking the hand from the Warlod and seriously damaging his face. As the Warlord fell back, Hedström and the remaining members of Sternguard squad von Ritter, cut down the remaining Nobz, and secured the unconscious Thanatos. While the remainder of the Cleansing was taking part, Apothecaries moved to save Thanatos in the infirmary on board the Company's Cruiser. His injuries too severe for his body along to mend, but his will to survive holding him to the edge of life, the decision was made to inter him in a Dreadnought sarcophagus. A Relic Contemptor Dreadnought had being gifted to the Chapter, from the Adeptus Mechanicus on Pintax, after its discovery in the hidden vaults under of of their factories from the Heresy. Having it on hand en route to its delivery to Bloodfall, the decision was made to inter Thanatos into the coveted relic. Thanatos' body would receive the implants to become a Dreadnought with ease, and he was placed inside the suit. The Armoury took his Plasma Cannon he had wielded on Loriar and augmented it to be his weapon in his new body. Within a month of the delicate procedures, Alwin Thanatos strode upon the surface of the Desolate Waste again, to bring death to the Ork horde that had tried to kill him. Thanatos is often visited by Hedström to talk, and thrice over thank him for his sacrifice. Thanatos is also a valued voice of reason in meetings with the Company's leaders, and an avatar of destruction on the battlefield.


Hey guys, just wanted to share some WIP pics of the Contemptor.


































In game he will run as a Dreadnought or a Venerable Dreadnought, all depending on what points I have available. As I said before I am having a lot of fun painting this model, especially after having it in baggies for so long just in primer. I love the character of the model that is growing with the more paint I get on him. If he doesn't suffer from new model syndrome on the board I will be pleased.


----------



## Kobrakai (Jul 25, 2008)

The burnished gold and the scripture areas are really very nice indeed, i'm loving the look of him so far it's looking great. 

Very good sir, and welcome back to the project log


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

Kobrakai said:


> The burnished gold and the scripture areas are really very nice indeed, i'm loving the look of him so far it's looking great.
> 
> Very good sir, and welcome back to the project log


Thanks very much Kob. It's good to be painting again with all my bits and pieces.

Another WIP. The gold is all done, and now I am making my way through the highlighting the red areas, after which I will be highlighting the greys and finishing off with the plasma cannon coils.


























More soon I do hope!


----------



## zxyogi (Dec 7, 2009)

Looking good that Man!!
Keep the good work coming!


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

The Contemptor is now complete. I just need to base it, and then there should be pictures tomorrow.


----------



## WarlordKaptainGrishnak (Dec 23, 2008)

After a month of painting on days off or before and after work I have finished Venerable Dreadnought Brother Alwin Thanatos.


















































I must say that this is an amazing model to make. It was a bit fiddly to assemble, but fun at the same time. Afterwards, it was exciting to move across its surface finding all it's details, rivets, shields and scrolls.

Can't wait to get it out on the battlefield.

More to come eventually.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I must say I'm more of a fan of the standard Contempt and the Legion variants, I've always found the relic a bit "blingy" but you've really done it justice especially with those highlights on the black. have you thought about adding some lettering to the scroll?


----------

